# Anyone had good luck buying fish on line??



## clown_trigger_fish (Feb 28, 2005)

[flash width=100 height=100] :?: Anyone have suggestions of where to buy saltwater fish on-line? Good quality and price.[/flash]


----------



## fishlover9 (Feb 28, 2005)

Not much luck with marinedepot. My last few orders have gone well with PacificAquaZoo.com. A different concept though - you list what you want and they bid the fish. I saved a lot and the quality was great

Good luck! It's hard to stock a new aquarium.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

liveaquaria.com I've heard they are fairly good


----------



## fishlover9 (Feb 28, 2005)

You need to be careful ordering on-line. A few places have a stay alive guarantee. Petsolutions had 5-7 days I think. PacificAquaZoo.com I think has a 15 day stay alive guarantee.


----------



## clown_trigger_fish (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for your help. I did check out pacificaquazoo.com and several other sites and placed an order with pacificaquazoo.com. I did everything by e-mail. Awesome pricing. They have a mailing list for wholesaler specials. Checked with a few other people and this seems to be the place. They may be a small shop but they sure try hard.

By the way, if you are looking for fish to stock a new aquarium they have a great deal on packages of starter fish. Really good prices.

Thanks again


----------

